# Removing the buffer from D7000



## kasperjd4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone know how to upgrade the buffer from the Nikon D7000? Is there a company or software I can get to do it? 

Thanks for any help. 

Cheers


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 8, 2011)

kasperjd4 said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the buffer from the Nikon D7000? Is there a company or software I can get to do it?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Cheers



Uh....this is a first.

The buffer is like RAM where the camera shoots photos into and transfers to the card from there. Without a buffer, you'd be shooting straight to the card and the card's write speed would be the limitation. You'd be shooting at 1FPS all the time.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Buffer upgrade is what I mean. I know you can upgrade the D3. I was wondering if there's any similar software for the D7000 so I can have more than 15 frames before I have to wait for it to write.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you check JC Whitney? They have a lot of bumper accessories. http://www.jcwhitney.com/hitches-towing-and-trailers/c2309j1s17.jcwx


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Did you check JC Whitney? They have a lot of bumper accessories. Hitches, Towing & Trailers - JCWhitney


 OMG wow!! No way. Thank's Derrel. God you are so helpful. I wish you were on this forum more so I could ask you things more often. Can we be friends of Facebook please?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> kasperjd4 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to remove the buffer from the Nikon D7000? Is there a company or software I can get to do it?
> ...



What he said. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.
Oh, come one lighten up, Francis. Can't we have a little fun here? Next time you need help with modifying your car and like, uh, taking the engine out, or getting rid of the transmission, keep that JC Whitney URL handy.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was only being as light as you my friend.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 8, 2011)

D3 is a hardware upgrade and I didn't see that Nikon offers one for the D7000. The buffer size is 99% likely to be limited not by software, but by the memory chip they use in the camera. I see the only was of having a firmware to upgrade a buffer is if it offers a different type of compression for the images.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 8, 2011)

Its a shame when you ask a sensible question and get a stupid reply. If you dont know the answer then simply dont respond. There must be a joke thread on this forum somewhere if youre trying to be funny.

If they made the D7000 with the same burst rate as the more expensive models then who would buy them? I think the limitation is done on purpose.


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2011)

How is it a sensible question?

Let me google that for you+

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=upgrade+the+buffer+of+the+Nikon+D7000


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 8, 2011)

KmH said:


> How is it a sensible question?
> 
> Let me google that for you+
> 
> Let me google that for you


----------



## Bynx (Jun 8, 2011)

hahaha that was pretty cute KmH.


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2011)

More info about data buffers:

Data buffer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2011)

kasperjd4 said:


> Does anyone know how to upgrade the buffer from the Nikon D7000? Is there a company or software I can get to do it?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Cheers


 


kasperjd4 said:


> Buffer upgrade is what I mean. I know you can upgrade the D3. I was wondering if there's any similar software for the D7000 so I can have more than 15 frames before I have to wait for it to write.



No I don't know how to upgrade the buffer on the D7000.  I don't know of  any company or software that you can get to do it at this time. 

Can it be done.  Yes.  Anything is possible as long as it is not  contrary to the Laws of Physics.  Can you afford to have someone upgrade  the buffer on your D7000.  Probably not.  Not unless you have Bill Gates money and  the desire to hire the skilled people to design and build the necessary hardware and/or software and then have them do the  job.  Probably in a time frame that would make the whole thing moot as the next model or two will be out by then.   



By the way KmH, this is a good one.  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/246771-removing-buffer-d7000.html#post2262981


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> By the way KmH, this is a good one.  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/246771-removing-buffer-d7000.html#post2262981


 :gah: a never ending loop!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey, when I click on it, it goes right to your first post in the thread.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2011)

Buy a second body. That'll get you a whole extra, complete buffer.

The D7000's issues with write-to-card performance are right out there in plain sight. All the serious reveiws of the D7000 mention its buffer limitations. The D7000 is a high-level CONSUMER body.

If you need a camera with a deep,deep buffer, then you need a professional camera. Or a semi-pro body. Or a second, consumer-level body.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Buy a second body. That'll get you a whole extra, complete buffer.
> 
> The D7000's issues with write-to-card performance are right out there in plain sight. All the serious reveiws of the D7000 mention its buffer limitations. The D7000 is a high-level CONSUMER body.
> 
> If you need a camera with a deep,deep buffer, then you need a professional camera. Or a semi-pro body. Or a second, consumer-level body.



This would have to be twice as fast.


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2011)

I've lost the link but there was a pro who did link up 3 DSLRs to do a time-laps shot of a baseballer/cricketer (I think it was baseball but not 100% sure) taking a swing. Fairly complex setup with 3DSLRs each set to start shooting their series a few milliseconds after the other - so that they captured the whole motion between them in a burst of shots. 

Of course today with video mode that would be a simpler approach for many.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've seen it and I couldn't find it either.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 8, 2011)

In not too many years the features and ISO performance of today's top performing cameras will be on the low end cams. The D2 compared to todays D7000 (considering age difference) tells a story.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jun 9, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> This would have to be twice as fast.


 

Haha, That's awesome. Anyways. I got it done. My D7000 now has an upgraded buffer. Woop woop.


----------



## Psytrox (Jun 10, 2011)

If you want to imporive it even more, you could also get faster SD cards, this way the camera can write the pictures to your SD card faster.


----------



## KmH (Jun 10, 2011)

That is not likely.

The camera's buffer write speed is usually the limiting factor, not the card speed. Card speed is more critical for uploading to your computer, than for use in the camera.

Most cameras cannot write any faster than what a class 6 SD card can handle, so spending extra for a class 10 card trying for faster in the camera write speeds would be a waste of money.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2011)

KmH said:


> That is not likely.
> 
> The camera's buffer write speed is usually the limiting factor, not the card speed. Card speed is more critical for uploading to your computer, than for use in the camera.
> 
> Most cameras cannot write any faster than what a class 6 SD card can handle, so spending extra for a class 10 card trying for faster in the camera write speeds would be a waste of money.



Well not in all fairness, if the card is a128 meg card manufactured 10 years ago or longer then it might be the limiting factor.   If not you are dead right.


----------



## Psytrox (Jun 10, 2011)

Fair enough, I guess i learned something too then


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well not in all fairness, if the card is a128 meg card manufactured 10 years ago or longer then it might be the limiting factor.   If not you are dead right.



I still have yet to nail down what is 'fast'.  When I upgraded from a D60 to the D7000, I went from 2g unclassed cards to 16g class 6.  The new cards totally sucked compared to my 6-y.o. unclassified cards.  I only use them (the new 'high-$ cards') for transferring files between computers now.  I have also been hoarding 16g Class 10 cards now, since they clear the buffer the fastest so far.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Well not in all fairness, if the card is a128 meg card manufactured 10 years ago or longer then it might be the limiting factor.   If not you are dead right.
> ...


 It,s not just thenclass of cards but the hardware contained within.  Good resource on card read and read.write speeds. Rob Galbraith DPI: CF/SD Performance Database


----------

